# Recommend a free DAM for Am Dram society (Windows)



## LRList001 (Mar 6, 2022)

Good afternoon all.

Is anyone able to recommend a DAM for an amateur dramatic society?

Their requirement:

Free (or very low cost)
Windows OS
To be used to index costumes
Take a photo of each costume and then classify under a range of headings eg:
Which production(s) used in
What it is (eg Hat, Cape, Dress...)
Size (eg Child, Small, Medium, Large ...)
Colour (Basic colours only)
Condition (Needs wash, repair...)
Where it is (Actor, main store...)


You get the idea.

They will likely have high hundreds of images.

The DAM I use is not 'low cost' and I don't know of anything suitable.  Suggestions and ideas much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## clee01l (Mar 6, 2022)

I know of nothing that is free. IMatch https://www.photools.com/shop/ would suit you purpose with a one time license $130


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks Clee

Alas, that is far beyond their budget.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 6, 2022)

Perhaps you could use something like Flickr and use their comments and/or keywords?  They have both a free and paid version and the latter is not too expensive if you need its features.  Another option you might be able to adopt is something like frami.io .  There are other programs like these that are out there that might be adaptable and still be free.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 6, 2022)

Adobe Bridge is free!  You only need a 'free' Adobe account and the _Adobe Creative Cloud Desktop App_. (No subscriptions required)
It is not a 'true' DAM, it works like many other free Image 'Browsers', but is more powerful than most others.
You can add and apply Keywords (of your choosing), Color Labels, Star Rating, etc.
Then Search by filtering.
Workspace UI screens, and Tool panels, can be modified (and Saved) to suit the use.
It has a [Photo Downloader] function.


----------



## prbimages (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't think you need a DAM for this application. Why? Because you are collecting and managing information about the _*costumes*_, not about the *images*. The images are just another piece of information to describe the costume. So I would recommend some kind of personal information management system. You could look at _Joplin _or _Obsidian _(both free), _Evernote _(has a free tier), Microsoft _OneNote_, or build a spreadsheet-based system (lots of free options, if you don't have Excel). Lots of options!


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 7, 2022)

If you were willing to set up the structure, there is Notion: https://www.notion.so/product .

--Ken


----------



## davidedric (Mar 7, 2022)

What happens if you start a Lightroom (photography plan) trial, and let the trial expire?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 7, 2022)

davidedric said:


> What happens if you start a Lightroom (photography plan) trial, and let the trial expire?


That would work too. You'd have access to all the DAM features plus Quick Develop in the Library module. It would continue to work for free.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 7, 2022)

prbimages said:


> I don't think you need a DAM for this application. Why? Because you are collecting and managing information about the _*costumes*_, not about the *images*. The images are just another piece of information to describe the costume. So I would recommend some kind of personal information management system. You could look at _Joplin _or _Obsidian _(both free), _Evernote _(has a free tier), Microsoft _OneNote_, or build a spreadsheet-based system (lots of free options, if you don't have Excel). Lots of options!


Yes, an excellent idea.  Thanks.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 7, 2022)

davidedric said:


> What happens if you start a Lightroom (photography plan) trial, and let the trial expire?


Cunning!  I like it.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 7, 2022)

Rob_Cullen said:


> Adobe Bridge is free!  You only need a 'free' Adobe account and the _Adobe Creative Cloud Desktop App_. (No subscriptions required)
> It is not a 'true' DAM, it works like many other free Image 'Browsers', but is more powerful than most others.
> You can add and apply Keywords (of your choosing), Color Labels, Star Rating, etc.
> Then Search by filtering.
> ...


Yes, I have been considering Bridge (wasn't sure if it was free) and was about to query it's status, you have answered my question, thanks.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 7, 2022)

Replytoken said:


> If you were willing to set up the structure, there is Notion: https://www.notion.so/product .
> 
> --Ken


Thanks for the suggestions.  Flickr is an interesting idea.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 7, 2022)

LRList001 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Flickr is an interesting idea.


You can make the group private, share it with who you want, and it has a commenting feature that might be useful.  I used it when we had family photos that I wanted to share with extended family.  I needed them to identify people in pictures, and it worked well enough.

--Ken


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 13, 2022)

Replytoken said:


> You can make the group private, share it with who you want, and it has a commenting feature that might be useful.  I used it when we had family photos that I wanted to share with extended family.  I needed them to identify people in pictures, and it worked well enough.
> 
> --Ken



More to think about, many thanks.


----------

